# PWPs you like to see in the next game



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

What public works projects would you like to see next game? Be sure to list some major ones and minor ones (examples of major PWPs include Caf? and Campsite. Examples of minor PWPs include the lighthouse and any bench in-game).

I have made a full list of PWPs I want to see next game. but I won't share it until Thursday. Not including the train station renovation and town hall renovation, I listed 168 PWPs total, 94 of them being the PWPs you seen in New Leaf. But I will name a few I like to see.

Major:

GracieGrace (as a town attraction)
Bazaar (a place where you could get New Leaf streetpass items)

Minor:

Carousel
Gazebo
Pagoda
Southwestern PWPs (i.e. clay house, Southwestern Streetlight, Desert Garden etc)


----------



## oranje (Oct 7, 2014)

I totally agree with the Carousel and Gazebo. Maybe more PWPs that are more international themed? Like maybe more Wonders of the World like a mini Taj Mahal or Eiffel Tower. Also maybe ones that are carnival themed like a booth or interactive games.


----------



## Dork (Oct 7, 2014)

Ooh i like this thread
and your ideas eheh, especially the gazebo.

I don't really have anything in mind right now but maybe some more intractable pwps?

----

OH I JUST HAD AN IDEA

it may be dumb idk but

What about something like a greenhouse?
Where you'd be able to grow hybrids safely.
And you wouldn't have to place the flowers in every square it can be like a little section of the greenhouse and when you'd press A or something it'd show how many of them you have.

Yeah okay it sounds dumb now that i have typed it but ye


----------



## WeiMoote (Oct 7, 2014)

Maybe a swingset for a minor one?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 7, 2014)

WeiMoote said:


> Maybe a swingset for a minor one?



I actually have a swing listed in my PWP ideas I'll post on Thursday. I have the other playground elements too.


----------



## Chinoiserie (Oct 8, 2014)

Carousel!


----------



## sakurakiki (Oct 8, 2014)

I think a garden swing chair would be a really nice PWP!


----------



## Melgogs (Oct 8, 2014)

I think giving the PWPs more functionality would be great, like being able to go inside the lighthouse, using the well and having villagers using the picnic blanket and basket for actual picnics would be so cute! Being able to interact with them more and seeing villagers use them would make dream towns even funner too. Also, I really want a star-related PWP like a tiny observatory or something.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 8, 2014)

I would love the southwestern ones. GAZEBO YAAS

Why in gods name are you waiting to sgare your list; this isn't like something the forum is clamoring to see


----------



## windrising (Oct 8, 2014)

I want a ferris wheel!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 8, 2014)

oath2order said:


> I would love the southwestern ones. GAZEBO YAAS
> 
> Why in gods name are you waiting to sgare your list; this isn't like something the forum is clamoring to see



Alright, you asked for it. I will blog about it tomorrow too, but here you go.



Spoiler: Divulge



Mayor's Statue
Ancient Bench
Ancient Streetlight
Ancient Clock
Ancient Bridge
Southwestern Bench
Southwestern Streetlight
Southwestern Clock
Southwestern Bridge
Futuristic Bench
Futuristic Streetlight
Futuristic Clock
Futuristic Bridge
Novelty Bench
Novelty Streetlight
Novelty Clock
Novelty Bridge
Fancy Bench
Fancy Streetlight
Fancy Clock
Fancy Bridge
Dock Bridge
Stop Sign
Carousel
Swing
Slide
Merry-Go-Round (playground element)
See-Saw
Lake
Garden Rock
Colosseum
Temple
Ancient Arch
Gazebo
Clay House
Bell Tower (made of adobe with clay tiles)
Southwestern Arch
Desert Garden
Surreal Rock
Wolf Statue
Eagle Statue
Snake Fountain
Ceramic Center (like the Bus Stop, but with clay vases)
Smokestack
Digsite
Construction Barrier
Office Block (decorative)
Robot (animatronic statue)
Spaceship (town model as PWP)
Space Capsule
Space Tower (town model as PWP)
Illuminated Star
Pagoda
Rock Garden
Koi Pond
Zen Arch
Panda Statue
Lion Statue
Clock Tower
Fancy Arch
Jumping Fountain
Wishing Fountain
Fancy Garden
Birdbath
Golf Hole
Castle Tower
Castle Wall
Golden Statue
GracieGrace (town shop, not main street attraction)
Restaurant (an eatery where you can go on restock quests)
Island Hut (like in the Gamecube Version)
Bazaar (for streetpass items)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 8, 2014)

More archs.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And maybe sprinklers if nobody already said it.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 9, 2014)

Ooh sprinklers would be cool! Would water your flowers for you 

How about a shed? I always run out of storage space so fast. It'd be cool to have a shed that would be like an extra closet.

A tanning booth for the salon would also be a cool little add-on.


----------



## Hoppy~Shnell (Oct 9, 2014)

Seasonal public works projects, such as Pumpkins, Candy Canes, giant Easter Eggs, Valentines Town Hall theme, you name it.
I think they would make the game a lot more fun. 

--------
Seriously, nobody posted about beach public works projects?! 
I would like a mini-sand castle or even a beach towel!


----------



## RhinoK (Oct 9, 2014)

A volcano that, when interacted with, floods your town with lava.


----------



## Envelin (Oct 9, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> A volcano that, when interacted with, floods your town with lava.



that sounds...painful.


----------



## XIII (Oct 9, 2014)

Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Seasonal public works projects, such as Pumpkins, Candy Canes, giant Easter Eggs, Valentines Town Hall theme, you name it.
> I think they would make the game a lot more fun.
> 
> --------
> ...


Yes to all of these!

I'd also like to see some gargoyles.


----------



## OneTimeUser (Oct 9, 2014)

I have a massive, multi-part post planned out which outlines everything I want to see in the next game. Since it's not ready yet, I'll paraphrase a few things here:

First, regular furniture can be placed outdoors. Furniture placed outdoors can be pushed/pulled/rotated like regular furniture. This way, there won't be a need for separate Hammock/Bonfire/Bench PWPs. In addition dressers/wardrobes placed outdoors do not have an 'owner' and therefore behave like the Train Station Lockers.

Vacant Lot project - when built, leaves a vacant lot which potential move-ins will always occupy. Move-ins will choose a random Vacant Lot if more than one is built. (Build one at a time to place villagers exactly where you want.)

Standing Pond project - Lets players fill-in or build the small standing ponds located around town. Comes in various shapes and sizes.

Dock - Build a dock at the large pond. Comes in several types (to match Modern/Zen/Fairytale themes).

Stone Garden rocks; vending machines; covered bridges; gates/fences

Town Hall/Train Station re-colors - not renovations, I'm talking about the roof/flooring/support beam colors. The Renovations affect the interior as well so the Modern renovation makes the interior match the exterior. More renovation types such as seasonal options, like a prior post said.

Oh, and buffer spaces should be removed.


----------



## MaeCie (Oct 9, 2014)

A treehouse would be cool!


----------



## Hipster (Oct 9, 2014)

How about food stands!


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> A volcano that, when interacted with, floods your town with lava.



It would be better if it only stayed within its limits.


----------



## Mikorin (Oct 9, 2014)

The ability to place certain pwp's on the beach *Cough* Lighthouse *Cough* would be nice. And filling in ponds/demolishing rocks would be awesome. Also, you should be able to rotate Pwp's (Along with that is the ability to rotate the camera when outside. I don't see why not. We can already do it inside our houses.) Also, fountains and ponds should freeze in winter. (Ponds only on the edges, so you can still fish.)

As for new ideas: Fences. You can build them piece by piece and they can be placed side by side. (Only so many in a row so you cant trap villagers and stuff.) Different types of fountains. Stepping stones across the river instead of bridges (Just a different type of bridge.) GAZEBO's my god that would be so cute. A swing set and a slide. One of those bench thingys that swing. small lights that you could line a pathway with.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 9, 2014)

windrising said:


> I want a ferris wheel!





Apple2012 said:


> Alright, you asked for it. I will blog about it tomorrow too, but here you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The Mayor's Statue is something I think we need oh my god.

Ancient like desert/Egyptian themed?

Novelty how so?

How would the Dock Bridge look?

Not a an of the park items but since they do have quite a few already, they might as well add the rest.

Ceramic Center...So the bus stop made out of clay vases? What. Some clarification here would help.

Prefer GracieGrace on Main Street.

Not a fan of quests in AC tbh. Would be an interesting way to take the game. Not happening though.

Instead of the Bazaar, let's just make StreetPass houses into Spotpass houses.



Envelin said:


> Ooh sprinklers would be cool! Would water your flowers for you
> 
> How about a shed? I always run out of storage space so fast. It'd be cool to have a shed that would be like an extra closet.
> 
> A tanning booth for the salon would also be a cool little add-on.



Errybody is a damn hoarder like fo'real. I wouldn't use the tanning booth but it should be there yes.



Hoppy~Shnell said:


> Seasonal public works projects, such as Pumpkins, Candy Canes, giant Easter Eggs, Valentines Town Hall theme, you name it.
> I think they would make the game a lot more fun.
> 
> --------
> ...



Rewards for holidays? I like.



RhinoK said:


> A volcano that, when interacted with, floods your town with lava.





Envelin said:


> that sounds...painful.



Indeed.



XIII said:


> Yes to all of these!
> 
> I'd also like to see some gargoyles.



YAS.



OneTimeUser said:


> I have a massive, multi-part post planned out which outlines everything I want to see in the next game. Since it's not ready yet, I'll paraphrase a few things here:
> 
> First, regular furniture can be placed outdoors. Furniture placed outdoors can be pushed/pulled/rotated like regular furniture. This way, there won't be a need for separate Hammock/Bonfire/Bench PWPs. In addition dressers/wardrobes placed outdoors do not have an 'owner' and therefore behave like the Train Station Lockers.
> 
> ...



I hate the vacant lot idea sorry. Same goes for the filling in the ponds.

I think people are trying to control their towns too much like, is the color of your roof/flooring/support beams in Town Hall and the Train Station _really_ that big of a deal?



MaeCie said:


> A treehouse would be cool!





Hipster said:


> How about food stands!



What like a decorative market place?



Ambassador_of_Sina said:


> The ability to place certain pwp's on the beach *Cough* Lighthouse *Cough* would be nice. And filling in ponds/demolishing rocks would be awesome. Also, you should be able to rotate Pwp's (Along with that is the ability to rotate the camera when outside. I don't see why not. We can already do it inside our houses.) Also, fountains and ponds should freeze in winter. (Ponds only on the edges, so you can still fish.)
> 
> As for new ideas: Fences. You can build them piece by piece and they can be placed side by side. (Only so many in a row so you cant trap villagers and stuff.) Different types of fountains. Stepping stones across the river instead of bridges (Just a different type of bridge.) GAZEBO's my god that would be so cute. A swing set and a slide. One of those bench thingys that swing. small lights that you could line a pathway with.



I'd be in favor of demolishing rocks IF there was a limit. For every rock you demolish, for example, you HAVE to place a new one. I'm iffy on the fountains freezing, same with ponds.

Stepping stones! I would love that.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2014)

The ceramic center PWP idea I posted is actually made of stucco. The clay vases are a decoration like how house plants are to houses.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 9, 2014)

How would Novelty look? and the Dock Bridge?


----------



## Radda (Oct 9, 2014)

A castle,with princess peach and Daisy in it


----------



## Jamborenium (Oct 9, 2014)

I think...

-a Koi Pound 

and 

-PWPs you can put down on the beach

would be pretty nice


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Oct 9, 2014)

oath2order said:


> How would Novelty look? and the Dock Bridge?



The dock bridge got a rename in my blog. It's actually the starter wooden bridges in the Gamecube Version. The novelty PWPs look like enlarged toys.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

RhinoK said:


> A volcano that, when interacted with, floods your town with lava.



This seems odd to me. You basically pay to _build _a volcano that destroys your town....? I guess the way I'm thinking about it in my head is weird.


----------



## stitchmaker (Oct 10, 2014)

Adding a front porch to your house and a backyard.  Rocking chair,swinging bench and table on the porch.
Backyard items that we have in the house could go outside.

Let us place items on the beach.  The blanket,log benches and a tent.
Allow the PWP to rotate.  I'm tired facing the wrong way.  I use stumps to watch the fireworks.

Greenhouse for growing hybrids safely.  Only your player can touch them.  A vegetable garden to grow items.  
Add a Caf? that you can decorate and run.  A lot of dream towns have them in their houses.
A fruit stand where we can put all the different types of fruit.  I've been using the train station in one town.  Another I've been using the fenced in area. I like them off the grown.

Since they've started adding DLC to other games I wouldn't mind paying for more space.
A lot of people have bought more than one copy of ACNL because their isn't enough space.


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Oct 10, 2014)

Beach PWP's would be so great!! Like a cute little sandcastle or a little beach area with a cute umbrella and towel


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 10, 2014)

I'd rather them ditch the fixed camera angle with everything facing south next game before adding any new PWPs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



thatawkwardkid said:


> This seems odd to me. You basically pay to _build _a volcano that destroys your town....? I guess the way I'm thinking about it in my head is weird.



I'd totally commit natural disaster genocide if I had the option. :^)


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 10, 2014)

LambdaDelta said:


> I'd totally commit natural disaster genocide if I had the option. :^)



I can sort of imagine one moment it's sunny and all the villagers are roaming around, then next thing you know, the sky's all gray and black and everyone is panicking and there's lightning and scary music lol. And all the animals burning to their death (oh god)
Animal Crossing gone wrong


----------

